
MakeDrive: Filesystem for the web - khc
http://blog.humphd.org/introducing-makedrive/
======
gbog
Great, I appreciate getting back control on my files, and it seems this could
help. For instance a web-app could have some configuration and save it in a
text file instead of in some cookie or session data. Then I could backup this
config, sync it with other accounts, etc. For any serious web-based editing, I
certainly would need such a tool.

By the way, recently I started to use BTsync to get back control (I would
prefer an open-source implementation, but hey) and it feel so much better.
Sample workflow: take picture with DSLR, import them on desktop at work, near-
instantly get them synched to my phone, check and remove bad shots on my
phone, also rotate and adjust them, have the edited and filtered pics ready on
my laptop back at home, have all the thing on a linode where I have some
scripts doing renaming and analysing. And, guess what, all of this in China,
where dropbox and google drive are often unreachable.

The most important in this workflow, which I also use for music, is that when
I remove a picture or a track, I want it removed from all the devices, and
never come back before my face. It is suprisingly difficult... (In both
senses: it is artistically difficult and necessary to decide to delete for
good a file, and it seems technically impossible with services like Google
photo, Dropbox's camera upload, etc.)

------
callesgg
Nice work, looks great:)

On thing i noted as beeing polisheble was how the conflicting was done and
renames of files.

When a file was renamed the other browsers acted as if the file had been
deleted then recreated.

------
jbardnz
This looks really cool. I love the demo application integrating with Brackets.
I could imagine me setting this up and running it on my Chromebook instead of
Google Drive.

------
epayne
This is a very exciting project! Well done! This and the "Remote Storage"
movement [1] seem to be making movements towards a web with data in the hands
of the users. This is important if smaller SaaS companies want to sell into
the big enterprise that have strict policies about data storage remaining on
the internal network.

[1] [http://remotestorage.io/](http://remotestorage.io/)

------
ramon
How do I get the makedrive working with filer-s3? From the comments and Wiki
post seems it's native already, maybe just configuration issue.
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Webmaker/MakeDrive](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Webmaker/MakeDrive)

------
frequent
Here is another (work-in-progress) project with similar approach:

[https://github.com/nexedi/jio](https://github.com/nexedi/jio)

Same idea, JavaScript only, multiple storages, simple API, with basic query-
syntax.

Disclaimer: I contributed some parts to the project.

------
ramon
Great work, I had a compatibility questions found it in the github, you should
make a link to the github site evident.
[https://github.com/mozilla/makedrive](https://github.com/mozilla/makedrive)

Best Regards,

------
radiospiel
I can see the use case, but I can't yet figure out how MakeDrive is different
from a syncing solution (say, OwnCloud, SparkleShare, SeaCloud etc.) combined
with a node.js service which allows to access local files.

What do I miss?

